# Thyroid issues and Lupus



## Mal Deeley (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi all

quite new to this so still trying to figure it all out!

Has anyone got any information or knowledge of a link between over/under active thyroid issues and Lupus, (DLE)

I was diagnosed with Discoid Lupus 5 years ago and wander if there is a link to thyroid problems

any advice welcome

thanks

Mal


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Lupus is autoimmune. The link would be if your thyroid issues is autoimmune. That also would be the same for any autoimmune disorders. If we have one autoimmune disorder we are prone to having another, and at the same time as well.

My friend on another forum has autoimmune thyroid Graves' disease and she has Lupus too.

I have thyroid autoimmune Graves' disease and I use to have autoimmune Arthritis, but it has been in remission for years, that is, I have been pain free. Although my hands show the consequences.

Best of Luck and Health


----------

